# ياريت معلومات عن صيانة الموبايل



## احمد عاطف عيد (31 ديسمبر 2008)

يااخواني اريد كتب او اي معلومات في صيانة الموبايل


----------



## mnci (1 يناير 2009)

اتفضل اخى الكريم هذا الكتاب ممتاز فى صيانة المحمول ومشهود بما فيه
اضغط الرابط هنا
_carsnology.blogspot.com/2008/08/mobile-maintenance.html_





_carsnology.blogspot.com/2008/08/mobile-maintenance.html_​


----------



## احمد عاطف عيد (1 يناير 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير لكن اريد مواقع اكثر توضيحا وياريت لوعربي


----------



## محمد جزائر (5 يناير 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
ان كان لك مشكل محدد تفضل بالسؤال 
سنساعدك ان شاء الله


----------



## محمدالقبالي (6 يناير 2009)

اخي الكريم ادخل على هذا الرابط وانشاء الله يفيدك ويفيد الجميع :78:

www.qariya.com​


----------



## احمد عاطف عيد (8 يناير 2009)

اشكركم ياأخواني ودومتم لنا


----------



## يوسف رجا (8 يناير 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
Go to this site, you will find everything almost the mobile.

www.mygsmindia.com 

else communicate me if you need more informations about repair mobile.

*من فضلك يا اخي ادعو الله ان ينصر غزة


----------



## يوسف رجا (8 يناير 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
Go to this site, you will find everything almost the mobile.

www.mygsmindia.com 

else communicate me if you need more informations about repair mobile.

*من فضلك يا اخي ادعو الله ان ينصر غزة


----------



## a_mohmed (20 يناير 2010)

شكرا يا اخى ارجو منكم الايضاح اكثر وشكرا
ارجوكم بان تقولو معى لا للجدار


----------

